# Bard for Moderator



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 15, 2011)

Who thinks I should be appointed as a moderator? Let's hear your thoughts.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey Bard!

Interesting question. I'm going to guess that there will be general hesitation to the idea.

In another post recently a member coined (if it hadn't been already) the term of a 4th age member.

I've only been here a few years, but let me break the ages of the forum down as I understand:

First Age - Pre-movies being released
Second Age - The great turmoil, a bubbling cauldron of discussion brought from renewed interest and new fans of Tolkien from the PJ movies
Third Age - The grand silence  
Fourth Age - The coming of the new (Hobbit) movies

You're definitely a valuable member of the forum and have been contributing a good deal since you joined earlier this year, but the modus of operandi in most communities is to pass responsibility if necessary onto more seasoned and time-tested members.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 16, 2011)

I understand. And I understand the need to stick to protocol. I don't expect this to make a difference, but I would just like to say that while I am a Fourth Age member, I have been reading Tolkien before the Music of the Ainur, if you will.

I have read all (well, all of the published works) of his Middle-earth literature, as well as some other books. And I, like many others, have read books that study his books, and so on and so forth. I believe I have the knowledge it takes, but I understand a refusal. After all, even if someone knows how to perform surgery and diagnostics and everything medical, he won't become a physician without a M.D. 

But let's have a chance.


----------



## Uminya (Nov 16, 2011)

Politely, no.

I also don't think the site's administration is looking for new moderators anyhow. There's not enough activity to warrant having more than the handful we've got at the moment.

Additionally, for the record, nobody has ever been made a moderator who created a poll to ask if they should be given the "honor" of having the position. Having been one before, it's honestly more of a headache than anything else, especially when the forum was about a thousand times busier than it is nowadays.


----------



## Thorin (Nov 16, 2011)

I agree with Ciryaher. I believe being a mod here is about experience here more so than experience with Tolkien.

Couple that with the fact that you have made an issue about one posting not directly related to the topic at hand makes me feel that a potential Morgoth Moderator would be in the making.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd really we rather not bring that all up again because there is a new forum policy: No fighting, no biting.

Which is from an awesome kids book involving alligators I read when I was little but can't remember the name of or any details other than that line and that it had Maurice Sendak style illustrations. . .but the policy stands. 

Cir's right, though, the only times we've ever tried democracy as a way to appoint forum leadership it kind of deteriorated into popularity contests/chaos (yeah, we've done it before, several years ago, and it was a mess. . .). I think the way you get appointed is to stick around long enough without violating any major forum rules. . .at least I think that's how I personally ended up with the job. They waited for me to leave for about half a decade and when they couldn't get rid of me they gave me superpowers. Did you know moderators have their own islands? It's true. Mine has lots of cats . . . and the occasional unicorn, named Charlie.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 16, 2011)

Just so there's no confusion Thorin, a Morgoth Moderator is...?


----------



## Thorin (Nov 16, 2011)

Bard the Bowman said:


> Just so there's no confusion Thorin, a Morgoth Moderator is...?



A tyrant and bully who will enforce their will on others and nit-pick things to death to make sure their way is followed...or else. Sorry. Probably not a fair judgment on you for only seeing a few posts but first impressions are everything in the cyber world I suppose. Perhaps in time you will prove your meddle in being able to be a TTF mod. Probably not wise at this time.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Nov 16, 2011)

Voted 'No' in poll, largely related to post #7


----------



## Uminya (Nov 16, 2011)

HLGStrider said:


> . . .at least I think that's how I personally ended up with the job. They waited for me to leave for about half a decade and when they couldn't get rid of me they gave me superpowers.



No, you just had so many posts you were the forum's largest shareholder


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 16, 2011)

Seriously Prince of Cats? Just because I asked what a Morgoth Moderator was you voted No? Seriously?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 17, 2011)

Bard, I appreciate your enthusiasm. However, I think that it is best that moderators who have been a part of TTF for a while are chosen. That way you have a sense of their character and how they handle issues.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 18, 2011)

I understand Starbrow. I may not agree with your point, but I understand your view. 

And Prince of Cats, I'm still waiting on your answer to why you voted against. Just because I asked what a Morgoth Moderator was?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Nov 18, 2011)

Bard, I can't accurately respond to your question without stepping outside of forum rules (no fighting, biting). To be short: I've found the attitude and confrontation toward fellow members, including me, in some of your posts (just in the last few weeks) disturbing


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 19, 2011)

> Bard, I can't accurately respond to your question without stepping outside of forum rules (no fighting, biting). To be short: I've found the attitude and confrontation toward fellow members, including me, in some of your posts (just in the last few weeks) disturbing



Nonetheless it would have been courteous to provide some sort of response. Case closed.


----------



## David Pence (Nov 28, 2011)

A 'new' moderator would first be needed, and in such a need, the TTF staff would (as in the past) recommend a member for me to be considered.

Grand Silence (heh) or no, the TTF staff here have done an outstanding job keeping this site on an even keel. TTF would not be here without their work.

My job is behind the curtains ... The TTF staff, being active members, are the ones best suited to decide who should be added to their ranks if necessary.

Hope this clears this up.

No fighting or biting.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 28, 2011)

No offense to Bard or anyone else but if we DID need a new moderator, I'd want it to be someone who's been here for a while, who's has a clean record (not that anyone here doesn't or else you'd probably be banned/gone), that is friendly with others and knowledgeable about Tolkien. A mod sets an example and is there to help others when they need it in the forums and also helps to keep this place happy and pleasant for all, weeding out the orcs and trolls with their elvish blade, keeping it from glowing blue. And of course they would need to be active.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 28, 2011)

I understand Erestor, but I do meet most of the criteria. I have a clean record, am friendly, am knowledgeable, and active. I know I haven't been here very long, but I think I should be appointed moderator of _The Golden Perch, _since it was because of my determination that it came into being. 

Also my blade doesn't glow blue. I own Anduril, so it just burns with a new flame.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 29, 2011)

Enough of this nonsense.


----------



## David Pence (Nov 29, 2011)

Bard, calm down. We don't seem to need any moderators, and I've already stated how any new moderators would be added to the ranks.

To be frank, anyone who asks, or close to demands to be a moderator, is usually disqualified.

By-the-way, those 'Inn's were actually here before, but 'someone' hid them for awhile.


----------

